
Startup releases amazing 45 deg maps of Stockholm - nickb
http://kartor.eniro.se/query?&what=map_adr&mop=aq&searchInMap=1&mapstate=1%3B18.068362270270395%3B59.327246116654436%3Bo%3B18.066675152431813%3B59.3260792105405%3B18.06986582897947%3B59.32828725286297%3B656%3B542&mapcomp=%3B%3B%3BRiksdagshuset%3B%3B%3B10012%3BSTOCKHOLM%3B%3B%3B%3B%3B18.0683650970459%3B59.32724380493164%3B0%3B0%3B%3BSTOCKHOLM%3Bmaps_place.2801938.21%3B0&geo_area=Riksdagshuset&stq=0&pis=0&searchInMap=1
======
ks
Nice. There's also a service in Norway with similar photos:

<http://tinyurl.com/275ftv>

------
htunkelo
I do not know if a yellow-page company that has existed since 1978 can be
considered a startup...

Nice implementation though

~~~
anaphoric
LOL! Yes it's funny to hear eniro referred to as a 'start up'

